# Weber 26" Charcoal Kettle Grill



## Roll_Bones (May 30, 2021)

I have wanted a Weber 26" kettle grill since I saw one for sale some time ago.  Price has always been my sticking point.
Well for my birthday (July 14) my lovely wife surprised me with a delivery.  It was the grill!
Big box and very heavy.  Two person box!
Once assembled I realized exactly how much bigger the grill is and how much heavier the lid is.  When you imagine a 22" grill vs a 26" grill it does not seem like a big jump.  But in reality it is 4" more all around the circumference and clearly much bigger than my old 22".
And its twice as heavy in every respect.

Should anyone be thinking of going to the Weber Kettle 26" I would recommend taking a physical look at one and feel the lid and how heavy the body is.
You very well might change your mind.
This grill may last as long as my old one. (20 years) and I dread the day I cannot raise the lid.  It is a chore now.
I cannot hurt my wife's feelings by sending it back.  So I cooked on it already to seal the deal.  Sometimes love supersedes practicality.
Just a heads up or warning if you will.


----------



## medtran49 (May 30, 2021)

It's the thought that counts!  I don't have to worry about that though.  Craig has the rotisserie and the pizza oven and a couple of other things for the 22.  Too much money invested in all those things.

But, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  Put you're thinking cap on to figure out a way to get that lid off easily.  Set up a mini crane.  LOL!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 30, 2021)

LOL - sounds like a sneaky way she's getting you to cook your own birthday meal!  

You sure have a great gal there!  and Happy Birthday in July from me too.  You have a whole month to practice your birthday meal!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2021)

I have a 26" Weber I got for Father's Day some years ago. It's more than necessary to just grill for two people but it's ideal for setting it up as a smoker. There's plenty of room to set up a two zone fire so you can smoke low and slow for ribs, chicken, etc.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 31, 2021)

medtran49 said:


> It's the thought that counts!  I don't have to worry about that though.  Craig has the rotisserie and the pizza oven and a couple of other things for the 22.  Too much money invested in all those things.
> But, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  Put you're thinking cap on to figure out a way to get that lid off easily.  Set up a mini crane.  LOL!
> Happy Birthday!


Thanks. It does have the holder for the lid. Seems they realized how heavy it was themselves.  You can almost slide the lid over and into the holder.
But you still must lift it.



dragnlaw said:


> LOL - sounds like a sneaky way she's getting you to cook your own birthday meal!
> You sure have a great gal there!  and Happy Birthday in July from me too.  You have a whole month to practice your birthday meal!  Let us know how it goes!


I already do 100% of the cooking here.  I would expect I am fixin dinner that day as usual.  She has been on me about going to the sushi restaurant on her.  That was my gift last birthday that I have not used yet.



Andy M. said:


> I have a 26" Weber I got for Father's Day some years ago. It's more than necessary to just grill for two people but it's ideal for setting it up as a smoker. There's plenty of room to set up a two zone fire so you can smoke low and slow for ribs, chicken, etc.


Right Andy.  I cooked a whole cut up chicken on it and there was more than enough room. It is perfect for offset cooking and that is usually when I use the charcoal grill.
I imagine a turkey or a nice pork shoulder cooked low and slow.  It is perfect for these things.  Today its burgers and family.
Thanks everyone.

Oh...it came with two side baskets for hot coals for offset cooking.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 31, 2021)

You could use an engine cherry picker, with a chain attached to the lid handle.  The hydraulics of the cherry picker allow a single person to easily lift a large, V8 car engine..

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 1, 2021)

Chief. If I were to incorporate a mechanical device it would be electric driven.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 1, 2021)

Roll_Bones said:


> Chief. If I were to incorporate a mechanical device it would be electric driven.


inch
Home made electric mini crane - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34dI88HGiZ8.  May be a little overkill/

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------

